# Wireless Boot, When no Network is avail.

## bastibasti

Hi, 

I have a IWL3945 card, using the kernel module

my wlan config looks like this

```

config_wlan0="dhcp"

key_SSID1="s:key1"

dns_servers_SSID1="192.168.XXX.XXX"

key_SSID2="s:KEY2"

dns_servers_SSID2="xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx"

key_SSID3="s:key3"

preferred_aps="'SSID1' 'SSID2' 'SSID3'"

associate_order="preferredonly"

```

As long as one of the wireless networks is near evereything is fine

now, when my wlan is not near I get some error like this 

```

* Bringing up interface wlan0

*   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

*   Scanning for access points

*      does not support scanning

.

.

.

.

.

*   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

* ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

```

What can I do to get rid of this??

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# rc-update show

```

----------

## bastibasti

net.wlan0 gets initiated by udev and the link exists

```

localhost ~ # ls /etc/init.d/net*

/etc/init.d/net.eth0  /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

/etc/init.d/net.lo    /etc/init.d/netmount

```

```

rc-update show

                  sshd |                  default

                 dbus |                  default

             bootmisc |                          boot

                 fsck |                          boot

             hostname |                          boot

                local |        nonetwork default

           localmount |                          boot

             netmount |                  default

                 root |                          boot

            savecache |                                       shutdown

                 swap |                          boot

               sysctl |                          boot

              urandom |                          boot

                devfs |                               sysinit

                dmesg |                               sysinit

              hwclock |                          boot

          consolefont |                          boot

              keymaps |                          boot

            killprocs |                                       shutdown

              modules |                          boot

             mount-ro |                                       shutdown

                 mtab |                          boot

                  gpm |                  default

        device-mapper |                          boot

         cpufrequtils |                  default

              dmcrypt |                          boot

           lm_sensors |                  default

            alsasound |                  default

               hdparm |                  default

                  xdm |                  default

            syslog-ng |                  default

                cupsd |                  default

                 hald |                  default

        915resolution |                  default

           fbcondecor |                          boot

            bluetooth |                          boot

                acpid |                  default

           ntp-client |                  default

             net.eth0 |                  default

                  lvm |                          boot

                mdadm |                          boot

                 udev |                               sysinit

               procfs |                          boot

          laptop_mode |                  default

         termencoding |                          boot

               net.lo |                          boot

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, inside /etc/conf.d/rc

Add this line :

```

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.wlan0"

```

With that, your Wifi will not start automatically, you will need to run this when you will want a Wifi connection :

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

```

----------

## bastibasti

Yeah, but thats not a real solution, isnt it? I dont usually start anything by hand..

----------

## slackline

 *bastibasti wrote:*   

> Yeah, but thats not a real solution, isnt it? I dont usually start anything by hand..

 

It is a real solution as it will work, but its not the solution that you want.

That said, I don't see what you want to happen, all the error message is saying is that there is no wireless network to connect to, which is true.

If you know in advance that there is no network to connect to and you don't want to bother initiating the wireless interface then the solution to this is to simply not bother starting the interface, and therefore use different runlevels as described here

----------

